# Just Messin'



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

I'll have one of them X large sized divers


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

As a weight belt?

Great photo Roy.


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Roy..thats a Super pic









New Camera?

Cheers Mal


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No Mal, it's the old camera. My daughter has took a shine to the new one and is having it for Xmas.









The picture was taken using one of Mark's light boxes, (See the sales section) with no additional lighting just daylight through a window.


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Ive been looking at one of those for ages,didnt know anyone on this side of the pond had got one,looks well worth the money.Still a great pic Roy.

Cheers Mal


----------



## bandylegss (Oct 10, 2004)

hi roy did the box take long to arrive and was it easy to assemble great pics of the diver .

cheers paul.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The box was about 10 days and was fully assembled.


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 10, 2004)

That was the best RLT11 shot so far IMHO!

BTW, Roy I believe I'm on the waiting list for the RLT11 - is there anything I need to do or is it just to wait until you email me?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes your on the list Bjorn, I am hoping to have yours ready by the weekend.

You can place the order on the site when you wish , and I will ship it as soon as it is ready, or I will let you know when it is ready.


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 10, 2004)

Roy said:


> Yes your on the list Bjorn, I am hoping to have yours ready by the weekend.
> 
> You can place the order on the site when you wish , and I will ship it as soon as it is ready, or I will let you know when it is ready.


























Great news! I will place an order now!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you Bjorn,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy,

Looks like Mark's little box works well, the photographer didn't do badly either.


----------



## newtiques (Oct 1, 2004)

Nice shot, Roy
















IMO, the natural lighting makes all the difference in the world, as you can tell by the color of the stainless.

Enjoy ...


----------

